# Spirits at my Halloween party?



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

My daughter ( on the left) took this picture at our Halloween party Friday night- notice the whispy think going on? This is the only picture with this present. I didnt have the fog machines going tht night because it was extremely warm here in California- this is too creepy!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks like cigarette smoke..I got the same effect shooting a pic of one of my props.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

> Looks like cigarette smoke..I got the same effect shooting a pic of one of my props.


Yep.. got the bad habit of smoking and taking pictures myself.. end up having to redo em  Creepy effect none the less.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

call T A P S


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

No, that is Not Cigarette Smoke! That is an Angel.


----------

